# 120 MMA gyms and 1000 MMA fighters on the MAP



## mmajudo (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi folks, on this link you can find 120 TOP MMA gyms and their notable  MMA fighters on the MAP. 

120 MMA gyms and  1000 MMA fighters

I compiled this list and put it on the Google map just to make an  overview how the world is participating in the TOP MMA events organized  by UFC, Strikeforce, WEC etc. If you want to know, whether there is a  notable MMA gym near your location, now you can find out 

Enjoy.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe you can take a moment and tell us about yourself over in the *Meet  & Greet*?


----------

